# Boathouses



## -Oy- (Aug 20, 2022)

Boathouses on Lake Windermere this week.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 20, 2022)

That's something that's a rarity, here in our cottage country. Such an interesting variety of trees!


----------



## bowmore (Aug 20, 2022)

Boats on Coniston Water-Lake District


----------



## Capt Lightning (Aug 21, 2022)

Very "Swallows and Amazons".    I love the Lake district, but like many other areas, it has become a victim of its own success.


----------



## -Oy- (Aug 21, 2022)

I'm thinking of doing a set of the different seasons looking at those boathouses


----------



## -Oy- (Aug 21, 2022)

bowmore said:


> Boats on Coniston Water-Lake District
> 
> View attachment 235427View attachment 235430



They look more like Derwent Water to me.


----------



## horseless carriage (Aug 21, 2022)

-Oy- said:


> Boathouses on Lake Windermere this week.


Boathouse came across somewhat ambiguously. Well it would for me, always was one for needing a chapter & verse explanation. 
My interpretation was more:


----------



## -Oy- (Aug 21, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> Boathouse came across somewhat ambiguously. Well it would for me, always was one for needing a chapter & verse explanation.
> My interpretation was more:
> View attachment 235482


To me that would be a house boat 

To me a boathouse is a house where a boat lives


----------



## bowmore (Aug 21, 2022)

-Oy- said:


> They look more like Derwent Water to me.


Might be, we were on a 6 lakes tour with Mountain Goat tours


----------



## -Oy- (Aug 21, 2022)

bowmore said:


> Might be, we were on a 6 lakes tour with Mountain Goat tours


Good tours those! It was Catbells in the background in shot 1 that gave the game away. And the tourist boats on Coniston are white hulled.


----------



## bowmore (Aug 21, 2022)

-Oy- said:


> Good tours those! It was Catbells in the background in shot 1 that gave the game away. And the tourist boats on Coniston are white hulled.


I reread tge trip story, and we did take the boat ride on Derwent Water. We took the Tern Lakes tour and loved it.


----------



## Been There (Aug 21, 2022)

Here’s a Marine AAV Amphibious Assault Vehicle. It holds about 25 men and was used to storm beaches. It’s kind of a houseboat.


----------

